# long haired boys



## Babes in arms (Sep 24, 2005)

Does anyone else let their son keep his hair long? Mine is nearly 3 and has a head and about 1/3 of a back full of golden curls. Our chosen family thinks it's fabulous. My blood family rants about it at every occasion. "He would be so cute" "He just doesn't look right" It grates at me.

Also, does anyone have a son with long hair that they cut? Mine is untouched so far, but when I do cut it, I don't want him to have a cut that looks so feminine his gender becomes unclear. I need hairstyle ideas. All one length? Rounded a little shorter in the front? Long bangs? No bangs? What works with curly/ wavy hair and is gender neutral?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

My three year old has hair almost to his butt. His has never been cut. I'm just letting it go all wild. I don't really like the look of bangs on boys with long hair, so I just let his grow past the annoying in the face stage. Here are a couple of pics of his hair from a few months back.

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...e799/004-1.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...pse799/015.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e2...e799/008-1.jpg


----------



## yonit (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, I am not sure if I "count" or not, since we don't cut a boy's hair until 3 for religious reasons, and so my son's hair is long. But I would probably cut it if it weren't for that.










DS is only 21 months but his hair is wild. It is quite curly and always falling in his face. Which means that it always has something in it- either food or snot.







In the past couple of weeks, I have taken to gathering his bangs together into a pony on top of his head. It actually looks really cute. But he is always trying to take it out....


----------



## Babes in arms (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow, eclipse, your son has hair identical to mine and their faces are earily similar as well. It felt like I was looking at my boy. The bits of your house seriously resemble my apartment as well. My son's hair is past the in face stage as well. That was the only part I really didn't like. The rest, I love.







:

Yonit, I've always been curious. What exactly is the reason that boys hair is not cut until 3? Is it the same for girls?


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

I cut my son's long hair last Christmas because it was just totally in his face all the time and he would constantly push it back. I liked it long but he seemed frustrated by it. Now I cut it the same length all over his head and it creates a halo like affect - an afro halo! He has pretty curly hair.

If you like your son's hair long, and your son does too, who cares what anyone else thinks?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My 2 1/2 year old has fairly long hair. I hear constantly about how he needs it cut, he looks like a girl, etc. I know it shouldn't bother me, but it really does.

We haven't cut it and don't have any plans to. I do sometimes put it in a ponytail or pin the front back, especially when he has a cold, but usually its just down.
http://www.shutterfly.com/jsp/proces...5453&ps=1&rs=6
http://www.shutterfly.com/jsp/proces...8703&ps=1&rs=6

And sometimes the other kids at daycare do his hair








http://www.shutterfly.com/jsp/proces...9093&ps=1&rs=6


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

My son had long hair, not styled or anything (although my partner would prefer he had some kind of haircut). I'll trim it occasionnally but that's about it. So far the family hasn't really made mention of it. It suits his personality in my opinion


----------

